# How to unjam a Daisy Red Rider rifle ?



## patton45 (Dec 31, 2010)

just got it loaded. got one shot off. Never had an Xmas present that got messed up within 5 minutes.

before I could stop him, my son cocked it again, but with the barrel pointing sideways and he moved the rifle as well. Instructions state that it is a gravity feed rifle and it needs to be pointed up to load properly.

unjamming instructions did not work. trigger will not move and the cocking lever just moves, no clicks.

Daisy says to ship it off to Arkansas for repairs.

Is it really that serious? Anything else I can do on my end? There is a local gun store nearby. Is this something they could assist me with?

thx - Craig


----------

